# Small faux wood barrel



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

I needed a couple of barrels for my set up and time was running out so I came up with this. 







First I went to the grocery store and bought a couple of these.







Then got some buddies and drank them. After the fun part, came the work. Pull out the vent in the top and the tap on the bottom side. Rinse the can out with water and let it dry out. Next give it a light sanding with some 120 grit sand paper and spray with flat black enamel so it looks like this.







Paint it with a dark brown flat paint. I used a dark chocolate latex I picked up off the mis-tint paint counter at Home Depot on the cheap. That is where I get a lot of my prop paints. It should then be looking like this about now.







Next use a lighter brown to paint a faux wood grain. If your not sure how to do this, do some internet research on it and practice on some cardboard so you get this look.







Now all you have to do is paint on some metal bands. Here I used a pewter acrylic and highlighted it with some silver on the finished barrels. You could leave it at that or paint on what ever you want it to be inside the barrel. Have fun and let your imagination run with it.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's brilliant!


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Terra.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Great job! Way to think outside the box.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Very cool idea....love the idea of having fun before and while building Ye Olde Prop!

Thanks for sharing!

PB


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I didn't see the box Dminor was talking about but that looks cool...very creative...


----------



## atwalt (Mar 8, 2012)

That is very cool and nicely done! What size container did you start with? Not sure I need barrels at the moment but, it might be fun to start by emptying some and then see where I can use them. I also thought that it might be cool to run a small fog machine in the bottom port of the gun powder and let the fog come out the top. Maybe add a red light too. Then the gun powder could be burning from the inside.


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

The Hefeweizen mini-keg is 5 liters. They measure almost 10" H. x 7" D. Fog and lights are always fun ! The Gun Powder one is going next to my cannon prop, it has a wireless remote controlled fog machine and red light inside the gun barrel. The Kids love it.


----------



## blueikaos (Oct 21, 2011)

These look fantastic!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

So happy I found this, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

Your welcome Pumpkin I would like to see if anyone has made one for themselves and would post a pic. They would probably look out better than mine. So if you any of you have lets see them. Its only a two evening project once you empty the keg.


----------

